# Fantastic little tool



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Burt… I really need to get a splitter on my TS and have considered the micro-jig

I guess I need to bite the bullet and actually purchase one.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

How much to do you care for your safety?
The micro jig Splitter pro is only around $25.00, a no-brainer in my opinion.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

A good video review :

http://hwcdn.libsyn.com/p/3/5/5/355660350585bbe6/171__MicroJig_MJ_Splitter_SteelPRO.mp4?c_id=7417418&expiration=1470063456&hwt=8dadc971905f4b20d7b428897c328b74


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you for posting this review b2rtch. I've seen this product in magazine reviews and considered buying one. Right now I have a homemade splitter.

I often leave the factory provided guard off the machine (even though I know it provides the best protection). I do feel that a splitter is very important and so I made one from one of those single slot adjustable shelving brackets.










I cut it down in size and drilled/enlarged the existing hole to fit the bolt that secures the factory guard/splitter. I also shimmed it with washers so that it ends up in the center of my blade once installed. A benefit of having it installed below the table is that it follows the blade when the blade is tilted.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I love mine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Great product. Thanks for posting this, for it may help someone who is thinking about this product.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I really have to get me this. I have my PM66 and Unisaw from the 80's. As of right now, I rarely use safety gear which scares me since I came from a more dinky Bosch 4100 with loaded safety (guard, riving knife). Thanks for reminding me about these little guys.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Holbs, get it *BEFORE* the accident, that;s much better and cheaper.


----------

